
Mind the Nurture Gap - sg_gabriel
https://blog.saleswhale.com/mind-the-nurture-gap
======
sg_gabriel
I am a software engineer who learnt how to love sales and marketing.

A few months ago, I decided to reach out personally to a few “stale leads” in
our database to audit our processes, and manually check if our automation
systems were functioning normally.

I got more than a handful of emails responding with replies like -

"Yes, I reached out in April as the team was interested in Saleswhale. But we
didn't hear back from your sales team. That said, the team couldn't wait to
implement a solution, and have went with another similar vendor."

Which was alarming, to say the least.

So, I wrote a short article chronicling our struggles with the "nurture gap",
and how we eventually solved this problem.. with engineering ;)

